# Please help me find a holster for a 6" Automag II



## CA357 (Apr 25, 2009)

Hello folks. The title says it all. I'm looking for a holster for my Automag II with a 6" barrel. The only holsters I seem to be able to find are nylon Uncle Mike's type. I'd like to find a leather holster for field use. I am on a budget and would prefer to stay around $100. or less if possible. I'd appreciate any help you could offer.


----------



## bigsky109 (Dec 30, 2012)

Looks like an older post, but I also own an AMT Automag-II and looks like Uncle Mikes may be the only way to go.


----------



## CA357 (Apr 25, 2009)

I found a gentleman that made me a custom holster through the Automag forum.


----------

